# Adding a wow to your tombstone



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

*tombstone*

more photos


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

That looks very cool. That's a great way to add to a plan ol' tombstone.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it, the skull addition really makes the tombstone.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

That's my last name on that 'stone! I really like the skull addition, though. I'll have to make sure to get one of those on my headstone.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks for the post... I have never thought to add a full size skull to the headstone, for some reason... always had it stuck in my mind it had to be something smaller.... thanks for an eye-opener!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I have done this a couple of times it really adds a punch to the tombstone! It works great on urns or pots too!

Thanks for doing a tutorial on it!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice how-to ! Thanks for the pics, that always helps


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> Nice how-to ! Thanks for the pics, that always helps


My question is, where do you get those foam skulls? I would love to have a few.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Rev. Noch, 

I found some of those foam skulls last year at Michaels. They were a life saver last year!

Daddywolf,
Very nice idea. I am working on some tombstones this year, and thats a great addition.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

I just take my talk thru Boris' and add those to some stones like this next year... that might turn some heads!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that turned out pretty sweet. a little ingenuity and something nice evolves


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

Just a thought, If your tombstones look old and weathered so should the skulls. Instead of buying new ones it might be the right time to try your hand at making your own. Using a plastic skull as a mold and vasaline as a release agent try making some skulls with great stuff foam. If they dont look perfect, who cares, they should look old and weathered anyway. Don't forget to tape the mold (ie. the plastic skull) closed, the expanding foam does have a bit of pressure when it expands.
Warning----- great stuff foam is very very sticky, ware old cloths and gloves and I really mean it.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

This looks great, please keep up with the pics. I'm look forward to seeing the finish.

Your Hauntingly good Friend


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

nice job! what a cool idea. the tombstone came out very well, what did you use to carve it out?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I used word to print out the words or you could use open office(google it) then traced the letters on drew the shape I wanted I used a foam cutter (Michael's $7-8.00) and a dremel to rout out the letters and cravings.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

nice thanks for the heads up. i will have to invest in a foam cutter. I'm guessing a dremel can be a bit pricey?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

mr frost said:


> nice thanks for the heads up. i will have to invest in a foam cutter. I'm guessing a dremel can be a bit pricey?



But for the versatility a dremel is worth the cost.....under $60 at any Walmart, and it will pay for itself, a must have for any home haunter.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*Table top Hot wire cutter*



mr frost said:


> nice thanks for the heads up. i will have to invest in a foam cutter. I'm guessing a dremel can be a bit pricey?


I used a *40%* coupon for Hobby lobby from the net and got a hot wire cutter table (that runs off Electric and Battery) for about $25.
















[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I got my dremel at menard's I think it cost about 30.00; don't get the battery powered one, I have one and they are gutless and don't hold a charge for long.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I use a dremel with a router attachment. It makes the process super simple... set the depth and go. I print out my design and use pins to hold the paper in place. I used to use spray adhesive, but that caused issues...

Just work the dremel like a pen and go to town! The depth gauge makes everything nice and even. 

I want to go check this cutter table, might be useful for cutting out raised letters.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

There is a black & decker dremel knockoff at walmart now for I think 19.87 or something like that. I won one in a contest but they were out and I got a battery operated Dremel in place of it.

I haven't used it yet, though. My bits are for my other Dremel, and the chuck is too small on the battery powered version.


----------

